# [Sprint]Super Quick back to stock with auto flash count reset



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Sprint

Optional:: Requires Data/Cache Wipe

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Includes Recovery

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1904099
Originally posted on xda-developers.com however I want others to know about it so figured I'd share it here.
Something from AndroidAuthority- http://www.androidauthority.com/galaxy-s3-l710-restore-stock-jelly-bean-build-lj7-reset-flash-counter-128502

*This is a single recovery flashed file restore to UNROOTED STOCK with STOCK KERNEL, STOCK RECOVERY, MODEM, and Normal System Status with a Flash Counter at 0.* Basically a *replacement for the odin tar method* for a quick on-the-go restore. This is the go-to file for a last minute trip to the sprint store or for *unbricking without the need for a pc or ODIN.* *This will do what odin does with the addition of resetting the flash count during flash*. These are odexed as that is what your stock rom is. To keep a customization recovery, flash one from below after rom flash but before rebooting into the system. To keep root access flash team epics root from recovery (included below) after flash before rebooting into system. If you are manually resetting your flash count with triangle away, do it prior to flashing this as root access will be gone when finished.
As with just about any rom you'll find posted on these forums, FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK as I am not responsible for anything you do to your phone.

#######################################################$
* LJ7 JellyBean and LI3 ICS with counter reset*​* http://goo.im/devs/b...16gb_Sprint_GS3 16gb only
######################################################$###############
BE SURE TO PICK THE CORRECT MODEL OF YOUR PHONE
###################################################################*​*LJ7 JellyBean and LI3 ICS with counter reset*​*http://goo.im/devs/b...32gb_Sprint_GS3 32gb Only **###################################################$
LI3 ICS and LJ7 JB without reset (For Both Models)
http://goo.im/devs/b..._NO_COUNT_RESET*​
*Flash one of these to keep a custom recovery
http://goo.im/devs/b...recovery_US_GS3
Flash to keep root
http://k0nane.info/r...Recovery-v5.zip
Manually reset your counter
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1494114
STILL CONFUSED?*


----------



## rebornS14 (Sep 9, 2012)

The file you requested was not found


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

rebornS14 said:


> The file you requested was not found


Sorry been movin stuff around. Should be fixed


----------



## d0g (Mar 23, 2012)

Are there any mirrors? Goo is down ... 3k/sec ...


----------



## d0g (Mar 23, 2012)

this seems to work:
http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390135922294523748

... but the md5 is different ... is it the same file?


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

d0g said:


> this seems to work:
> http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390135922294523748
> 
> ... but the md5 is different ... is it the same file?


ya they're the same thing. Just made individually at different times


----------



## d0g (Mar 23, 2012)

billard412 said:


> ya they're the same thing. Just made individually at different times


Thanks! It worked!
"Device status: normal" means flash count = 0, right?


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

d0g said:


> Thanks! It worked!
> "Device status: normal" means flash count = 0, right?


yup thats it
if you want to confirm, boot into download mode. It should read:

CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: No
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Official


----------

